# My first attempt building a steam plant after reading Tubal Cain's books



## gus (Jun 2, 2010)

My first attempt was nearly a failure.Trade skills picked up during my apprentice days had to be re-acquired.
Silver brazing the boiler had to substituted by lead/tin soldier.

Initial attempts to fire up boiler to generate steam was futile.I had leaks in every department.

See foto taken after many reworks .
Engine plans came from the net.Boiler ideas from Tubal Cain ,UK


Gus,
calling from faraway Singapore.


----------



## SAM in LA (Jun 2, 2010)

Gus,

It looks like your setup puts out a lot of heat by the looks of the plastic storage containers in the background.

Tenacity seems to be a common link between all of us at one time or another.

Looking forward to seeing more of you builds.

SAM


----------



## gus (Jun 2, 2010)

You are right.The steam plant was walking away towards to plastic cabinet used to store mini screws.
Replaced same and was damaged by heat from a brazing torch.
Good news.
As a precaution,I put up a cover to prevent accidental damage to plastic cabinet when doing hot work.

Thanks for the encouragement.
Attached is the next generation.Parafin wax was too smoky and lacks fire power.I have gone to gas fired.
Gas burner idea came from "Steam trains in your garden".I used same burner with two other boilers. 
Having a workshop perched on the balcony is very restrictive to add on more machine tools.Aluminium is my favourite medium.I use aluminium sections and bars etc.

Gus,about to go to half day part time work to pay his many hobbies.


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Jun 2, 2010)

Gus,

Do you have more pictures of your engines and boilers?

Bob


----------



## gus (Jun 3, 2010)

Attached is my very first boiler.Read enough of Tubal Cain.So forming the ends was no big problem.Soft soldiering according Guru Tubal is not advisable.Tried and has castrophic results.

Boiler was done the way the ancient chinese build sailing junks-------------no drawing.This was the cause of disaster.Hand to rework/rebuild to get going.


----------

